# Saddle slipping back - HELP!



## MagicMelon (27 May 2006)

My horse is a TB type, high wither but short backed. It was very difficult finding a saddle to fit but did find one eventually. However I have always battled with the problem of the saddle slipping backwards, ESPECIALLY when jumping! It seems to depend on which saddlecloth I have underneath, one seems to be not too bad but its so old and shabby for competing in! 

I use a shaped leather elasticated girth and obviously make sure its tight enough. I find its ok when working on the flat but my boy can really stretch over his fences so his shoulders seem to pull the saddlecloth backwards underneath the saddle flaps (even though Ive got the loops through the girth etc.) and then the saddle slowly works its way backwards! Its obviously rather dangerous, especially as my boy CAN buck like hell if it slips back onto his rib bit. 

Any ideas? I dont really fancy using one of those limpet type pads as I have tried one which didnt work and made him too sweaty underneath. He must still have his wool half pad between the cloth and saddle (he's a bit cold backed and this helps).

Oh and I have tried a breastplate and also an elasticated one.


----------



## show_jumper (27 May 2006)

hey - 
if you use a martingale, why not change to a hunting breastplate/martingale with the attachments to the saddle, i  find this helps my lot. if  you dont wear a martingale, how about trying an elasticated breastplate??
hope this helps


----------



## MagicMelon (27 May 2006)

Hi, Yeah I dont use a martingale - it is the hunting one I used to use which I think maybe helped a little but not much. So I swopped to one of those elasticated ones which goes round the front of the neck thinking I could have it tighter but again it didnt help dramatically!


----------



## Lucy_Ally (27 May 2006)

How about the Y-shaped hunter breast-plates? They are all elastic with an elastic bit between the front legs and then two elasticated bits that go the the D-rings


----------



## CastleMouse (27 May 2006)

Try the hunting breastplate, that should help.


----------



## flyingfeet (27 May 2006)

My solution:

- V check breastplate (mine is more leather with small elastic inserts)
- Professionals choice girth - this is a must, it grips the horse well
- Non-slip pad (NEW or limpet) or the Internet mesh New sell. I don't like anything too bulky underneath

I am also swapping to a keyhole gel lined sheepskin pad - just waiting for it to arrive. This will raise the back of the saddle a little (I find a big pad is too much).


----------



## Bosworth (28 May 2006)

I sell and fit saddles for a living and the majority of people I come across actually put their saddles on too far forward and then say they slip back. It is very very rare for a saddle to slip back. Normally what happens is the saddle is to far forward on the shoulders and the leg action brings the scapular into contact with the front of the saddle forcing the saddle back. The saddle only goes as far back as it is pushed by the shoulders then stays there. fixing it forward with a girth then means the shoulders are restricted, reducing the size of the horses movement. 

Could you possibly post some pictures of your horse with his saddle on so I can see if I can offer any suggestions which could help you


----------



## flyingfeet (28 May 2006)

Oh question Bosworth - how far back should the girth be from the horse's elbow??

When jumping without said tackle - mine will slip to 2 -3 handspans back from the elbow. I worry that the saddle is approaching kidney pressure stage, because he is relatively short backed.


----------



## Bosworth (28 May 2006)

The girth should be about one wide hand span - ie about  7 - 8 inche back from the elbow when your horse is still. do you have elastic on one end or both ends of your girth? That can make a difference to the girth going back.

To check whether it is going back too far check the Whorl of hair that runs up from his stifle. put your hand behind his saddle to this whorl - there should be about 6inches. If yes then you have clearance for kidneys etc.


----------



## MagicMelon (29 May 2006)

bosworth - Ill try to take a picture after Ive jumped (its raining today so not right now! I could probably take one at the weekend when I compete). Ill PM you then! Thanks!!

And yeah, I do use a leather shaped girth with elastic one end. Should I try swopping to a normal cotton girth with no elastic?


----------



## Bosworth (29 May 2006)

If you can take a before and after jumping and pm me both - elastic at one end could be a major contributing factor - look on ebay for a Stubben travira girth - Jumbo cord. It is much much wider than a leather girth and with no elastic it will help prevent slippage. The cotton ones tend to be rather narrow and put all the pressure down a fairly narrow band. the cord ones are fabulous - do not pinch, do not pull hair out and the horses don't tend to sweat under them


----------



## JAK (29 May 2006)

I would definitely second bosworth's suggestion of a Stubben Trevira girth, they are brilliant!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Use one for Cob Blob (toilet roll shaped coloured thing! LOL) &amp; it has helped enormously! 
They are comfy, easy to wash, don't go 'crunchy' (even when sweated on!) &amp; remain soft even after repeated washings!

Like them so much, have just bought one for GRO (PB Arab), just because they're so 'nice'! 
£25 new &amp; worth every penny IMO!


----------



## lisaward (7 August 2006)

very interesting and informative post.
one of the reasons i love the forum ,you can learn so much.
how do people remember where posts are ?
do you copy them and put somewhere as i can never find old posts that i want?


----------



## Happy Bird (7 August 2006)

My girls saddle slips too.  My saddler put an additional girth strap onto my saddle to that I can use two outside straps to make a V shape.  He told me to not use an elasticated girth.

Also I just bought a new Stephen's gel-eze non-slip pad - they've just come onto the market RRP 18.99 and it's great !! Because of the perforations they don't make your horse sweat plus they are not bulky and also come with different lines on them so you can cut them to suit your needs.

Hope that helps HB


----------

